# milky urine in mare



## Valley Ranch (Jun 5, 2010)

Just noticed today one of the mares had a milky coloured urine. 
She might be pregnant, not certain. She is 10. She has seemed a little "off" since we got her. 
Any ideas what this could be?
Oh we wormed her 3 days ago and gave her pro-bios. The vet said that was a good idea after worming her. Well we wormed all of them.
thanks


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 5, 2010)

Is she in heat? Is it still lemon colored?


----------



## Valley Ranch (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes it is still lemon coloured.
Just as if you'd put a bit of lemon food colouring in milk.
I don't know if she is in heat. We were told when we rescued them she might be pregnant. I am not sure how to tell if a mare is in heat. With our goats I can but not with the mare. Are the signs the same?
Active tail ie wagging and up, 
swollen vulva area 
A little irritable or clingy/ different mood than usual


----------



## Valley Ranch (Jun 5, 2010)

just noticed there is a small amount of discharge that has come from her too. Not alot it looks black which would imply blood correct? I would say probably 10 eye dropper fulls.
Could she be miscarrying? If so is she likely to need assistance?


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd call a vet. Even if it's something inane, I'd just like a professional opnion


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 6, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> I'd call a vet. Even if it's something inane, I'd just like a professional opnion


I agree.  I would at least call your vet.  Maybe they will give you advice over the phone or maye a visit is in order.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 6, 2010)

They say the human pregnancy tests will show positive for bred mares.  You will either have to collect the urine or try getting the stick wetted when she pees.

I have noticed that sometimes mares have cloudy urine, but can't remember if it  part of their monthlycycle or if they were bred at the time.

How far along is she supposed to be?  If very early, and you don't really need or want the foal, you might be able to have Vet pinch off the embryos.  They do that with twin foals commonly.  Is she good stock, was the stallion used of good quality or just a mutt colt who got loose with the mares?  Around here there is no market for any lower quality horses even well broke and trained.  The neighbor guy got a young Appy mare with papers, broke and rideable, up to date on vaccinations, for $100 and DELIVERED, yesterday.  She is 4-H quality, needs more handling and riding training to be a better trained horse, but not total garbage. 

One is cheaper to feed than a bred horse and then a foal later on.  Several years before foal is usable.

Hope everything is fine with her after your checking it out.


----------



## Valley Ranch (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!!
That is so funny you mentioned the human pregnancy test because I had decided to get two. Test the suspected pregnant mare and the filly and see what differences showed up!! I guess I am not as crazy as I thought!! I will do it tomorrow then!!

False alarm with the bleeding.  We wormed her last week and she had a bit of diarrhea since then. The black was just loose stool stuck to her. I cleaned her up with a really mild greean soap and water mix and I could tell it was stool. She seemed to really appreciate the clean up!! Poor girl. 
She is much perkier today I think the pro bio has put her back on track. 

And tomorrow we'll see about the pregnancy.

I haven't gotten a chance to see a urine sample today. I'll definately stake her out tomorrow to see what the story is.


----------



## abooth (Jun 14, 2010)

She could be a little dehydrated from the diarrhea and that would make her urine cloudy


----------



## Valley Ranch (Jun 22, 2010)

It seems to have cleared up. 
But how do you rehydrate a horse??
They always have fresh water available and a salt lick.


----------



## Valley Ranch (Jun 22, 2010)

sorry incomplete post there. Speaking to some local horse owners and they told me that often times if a horse ingests sand they'll get diarrhea from that. They also said usually a weeks dose of sand clear will fix it. So we put her on that and it did clear up the diarrhea. 

Also we did the pregnancy test and it came out negative. Has anyone had experience using the human tests on horses?


----------



## FlipFlopFarmer (Dec 3, 2010)

cloudy urine for my mares is " in season" or dehydrated, i look to behavior to decide, I usually just feed, throw in some loose electrolyte and offer fresh water in a smaller bucket if its the ladder of the two.


----------



## skruck (Mar 25, 2012)

Books I've read say horse urine normally has a lot of mucos in it and can normally look cloudy and turbid.  It also has lots of minerals and salts in it normally.


----------



## meg09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Water, pedialyte wouldnt hurt and ut sweet so usually they like it. I have a barrel mare and she would never ever drink from a trough at an event, I always was worried she would get dehydrated esp in 90-100+ weather, so I would buy her gatorade and a bottle of water at the snack shack and id drink the water- shed spiit it out, and put the gatorade in the water bottle and sure enough shed drink it lol. Of course if you are worried shes really dehydrated a vet could always come out and pump fluids into their stomach ir iv. Good luck! * I meant to rehydrate a horse*


----------

